
Rust Runtime for AWS Lambda - steveklabnik
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/rust-runtime-for-aws-lambda/
======
fstephany
Some brave souls were already using Rust on Lambda by using the Golang Lambda
Runtime [https://medium.com/@bernardo.belchior1/running-rust-
natively...](https://medium.com/@bernardo.belchior1/running-rust-natively-in-
aws-lambda-and-testing-it-locally-57080421426d)

Nice to see official support though!

------
whazor
Rust is conceptually nice as it offers low overhead.

